# Salt Water Aquarium Store for sale



## mwalk90 (Jun 11, 2009)

Thought this was kind of interesting. Kinda cheap seems like too. http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-Store-Saltwater-fish-and-Corals_W0QQitemZ270420803306QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3ef655feea&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A12|66%3A2|39%3A1|72%3A1205|293%3A1|294%3A50


----------

